

Right to be forgotten: EU court rules Google must amend results on request - czottmann
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/may/13/right-to-be-forgotten-eu-court-google-search-results

======
czottmann
Here's the official press release (PDF) explaining the ruling:

[http://curia.europa.eu/jcms/upload/docs/application/pdf/2014...](http://curia.europa.eu/jcms/upload/docs/application/pdf/2014-05/cp140070en.pdf)

